# Ejuice In Durban



## Yash

Hey guys,

Anyone know where I can buy quality ejuice in Durban? I'm running dangerously low on stock and need some urgently.

Thanks,

Yash

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7

We're in Richards Bay.


----------



## Yash

I know, but Richards Bay is quite a drive!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

then you gonna have to order from one of the online retailers, else @Just B is in pinetown, her juices are quite nice. depends on your nic requirements. like @RevnLucky7 said he is in richards bay and can courier it down, won't take too long. in fact courier from anywhere in the country wont take long at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

I hooked a brother up. When a man needs juice, he needs juice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia

There is a twist shop in Galleria mall in Toti

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

RevnLucky7 said:


> I hooked a brother up. When a man needs juice, he needs juice!


 You sir, are a legend!!!!!!

Fantastic and efficient service and even with a little extra on the side!

Thanks @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yash said:


> You sir, are a legend!!!!!!
> 
> Fantastic and efficient service and even with a little extra on the side!
> 
> Thanks @RevnLucky7


Eh, I'm having a good day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Hi @Yash . I am based in Pinetown, but have an agent in Durban and a shop in Hillcrest that sell my e-liquids. If you ever run short again, please feel free to contact me and I am sure we will be able to supply whatever you need. My 30ml are R120.00 and 10ml R50.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

Just B said:


> Hi @Yash . I am based in Pinetown, but have an agent in Durban and a shop in Hillcrest that sell my e-liquids. If you ever run short again, please feel free to contact me and I am sure we will be able to supply whatever you need. My 30ml are R120.00 and 10ml R50.00



Thanks Just B, will keep your details handy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yash

RevnLucky7 said:


> I hooked a brother up. When a man needs juice, he needs juice!


 
@RevnLucky7 Thank you again for organising my eliquid. I am happily vaping away on the Vape Craving Adventure!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yash said:


> @RevnLucky7 Thank you again for organising my eliquid. I am happily vaping away on the Vape Craving Adventure!


 
Happy days!


----------



## Alesh

Just B said:


> Hi @Yash . I am based in Pinetown, but have an agent in Durban and a shop in Hillcrest that sell my e-liquids. If you ever run short again, please feel free to contact me and I am sure we will be able to supply whatever you need. My 30ml are R120.00 and 10ml R50.00


How can i get your details also from pinetown and new to vape


----------



## Stosta

Alesh said:


> How can i get your details also from pinetown and new to vape


Hi @Alesh and welcome to the forums!

Feel free to tell us a bit more about yourself here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

I'm also in Pinetown, and there is a guy here as well that makes crazy good juices! Drop @Sickboy77 a PM and I'm sure he can give you all the info you could possibly need!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

